
People who know how the news is made resist conspiratorial thinking (2017) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/knowing-how-the-news-media-works-protects-people-from-conspiracy-theories/
======
oxfeed65261
This is an amazing insight, thank you for sharing.

